# العواتي



## mnbhn1985

السلام عليكم

نحن قوم لا تهزنا الجبال العواتي فكيف بورقه كتب عليها اجب عن السؤال الآتي ما معني العواتى؟

وهل هي جمع للكلمة؟ وما مفردها؟

وهناك أيضا من يكتبها بـ العؤاتى؟ أيهما صحيح؟ 

وشكرا على مساعدتكم!


----------



## cherine

نعم، الجبال العواتي جمع ومفرده الجبل العاتي. والعاتي أي الجبار أو القوي. وجذر الكلمة ع-ت-ا
ولا أظن أن عؤاتي صحيحة.


----------



## mnbhn1985

بارك الله فيك على هذا الرد الجميل ... وشكراً


----------



## cherine

عفوًا. وبارك الله فيك.


----------

